# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Vendo 2 tractores agricolas en lima

## ImportacionesJapon

*MITSUBISHI 23 HP* DOBLE TRACCION
4 CILINDROS
372 horas de uso
CONDICION: MUY CONSERVADO TANTO EN SU ESTRUCTURA COMO EL MOTOR.
INCLUYE SU ARADOR
PRECIO: 5800 DOLARES + IGV  *HINOMOTO 20 HP*
TRACCION SIMPLE
MOTOR 1100cc
897 HORAS DE USO
CONDICION: CONSERVADO TANTO EN SU ESTRUCTURA COMO EL MOTOR
INCLUYE SU ARADOR
PRECIO: 3500 DOLARES + IGV 
ESTAMOS UBICADOS EN LA AV. SINCHI ROCA MZ V LOTE 7. ALTURA DEL PARADERO PORTON DE LA AVENIDA WIESSE. SAN JUAN DE LURIGANCHO. SI TUVIERA ALGUNA CONSULTA ADICIONAL PUEDE HACERLA VIA EMAIL O A LOS NUMEROS QUE APARECEN LINEAS ABAJO.  importacionesjapon@hotmail.com
998149349
814*9349
ALEJANDROTemas similares: Venta de tractores agricolas Tractores Antonio Carraro... ahora en el Perú Vendo neumaticos mrf para camiones, otr y agricolas Tractores Agrícolas SONALIKA de la India - Potencia y economía en el Perú Vendo terreno en mercado sta. Anita-ate lima

----------

